
Ask HN: Whats the oldest file you created still in regular use? - qume
Bonus question, the oldest file you created still in regular use which gets updated from time to time?
======
rzzzwilson
A bash file that does a backup of selected directories to an external disk.
It's about 340 lines of shell that manages saving to dated target directories
using rsync and using links to unchanged files Also performs a target
filesystem sanity check and won't run if the wrong external disk is mounted.
Been using it for many years on Linux and Mac.

------
baxtr
First question: probably some old MP3 from CDs I grabbed back in the good old
Winamp days

Second: My CV I guess

